# I have seen it all now.



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Fuck me. I have seen it all now.

What are you doing while having a piss? For me, pissing into the middle of the urinal rates quite highly, second only really to trying to minimise the amount of piss splashing onto the floor.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15923438

The sad thing is, I might now have to buy some shares in Captive Media because this is just the sort of shit that our moronic population would like.

Fuck me. I have seen it all now.

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

We're doomed.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Ah, thats nothing new really.... my mate once pissed on my games console and my Kenwood amp.....

Only found out it was actually piss when Richer Sounds asked if i owned a dog and then refused to repair the amp under the 10 year warranty....

I wonder what score you would get if you left a 'tramps egg' in the urinal....? :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

antcole said:


> I wonder what score you would get if you left a 'tramps egg' in the urinal....? :roll:


Took a couple of secs to click on what a tramps egg was. Can't stop laughing now


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

What is a tramp's egg? A pony?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

that is taking the proverbial :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

That's just ace! I want one


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've heard them referred to as a Dog's egg before, but not a tramp's egg.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-16323666

[smiley=bomb.gif]

For fuck's sake. It's a shoe. It is readily available from every shoe shop near you.

I advocate filling these shops with gas on release day. Nike on this day. Branches of Game on CoD4 release. Branches of Apple on "i4 5D X plus mega" day or whatever they're up to now.

All those dicks who camp out for 10 nights get rewarded with a lungful of sarin. Anyone who waits a day or two, they get an i and also get to live. I think that's fair.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

No but you have to have one 30 minutes before someone else otherwise you suffer the crushing sense of failure that comes from realising that what you bought isn't special after all but is just another mass-produced product that lots of people will have by this time next week.

Or something.

Bring on the gas. :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Some people are so brainwashed into having their opinions made for them and go through life having it laid out in front of them by soap operas, reality shows (which actually are so far removed from reality) and the likes of Jeremy Kyle.

It's sad, but they are incapable of distinguishing good from bad or right from wrong, so a whole culture of naffness has built up to support them through their oh-so-tough decisions in life.

Happy Christmas. :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What might be a worthy lesson (though I doubt it) is if after all that queueing, the shop no longer had their size 

There's some program on on Channel 4 at the moment which I caught a bit of the other night. The premise seems to be two families in a manor, and there's some cash prize which they're being tempted to eat into as individuals. They had something like £160,000 left. One of the muffin-topped daughters got her three options. She didn't have to take any, so could have left the pot as-was to be shared at the end. The options were valued at £60K, 70K and 80K. Of course went for the most expensive option which included a bright pink Fiat 500 with a £5 accessory attached - those stupid plastic eyelashes for those with a mental age of 4.

Naturally it was her dream car :roll:

I don't know which is worse: the fact that she was utterly selfish in the face of a dwindling shared potential resource, the fact that all three options included Olly fucking Murs, or that the cheapest option still valued a day with Olly Murs at £60K. [smiley=bomb.gif] If they all left the money until the end, divided up they probably could have bought whatever gawdy pink tat they wanted anyway. :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Scoop I'm worrying about you, wtf were you doing watching such crap


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Scoop I'm worrying about you, wtf were you doing watching such crap


+1 am thinking he now secretly watches corrie and eastbenders!!!! go to midnight mass matee and confess ya sins


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> Scoop I'm worrying about you, wtf were you doing watching such crap


Er, it was on when I got back in the room! My seeing/hearing 3 or 4 minutes of it whilst doing other stuff was enough thanks :roll:


----------

